# ruger single six



## spaz1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay need help ,I just bought a Ruger single six 22/22mag ,What is the best ammo to shot ,got some winchester 40 grain it will only shot about a 5 or 6 inch group at 22 yards off a vise so its not me it is straped in tight any ideas it is new will it get better with more shooting only about 30 rounds down the pipe!!! Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Jan 26, 2013)

RWS sub Sonic. CCI mimi Mags


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 26, 2013)

in my limited experience it takes at least 200 rounds to call a barrel {broken in}  a single six has always been a favorite of mine, if yours is defective I'll be glad to take it off of your hands. I would try a different brand of ammo.


----------



## SASS249 (Jan 26, 2013)

You know, I am not sure you will get the best groups from the revolver strapped tight in a vise.  Exactly how do you have it clamped in?

I agree a couple hundred rounds ought to help break it in.  I have never seen a single six that would not shoot better groups than you are getting.


----------



## shea900 (Jan 26, 2013)

I feed mine anything and can skip a coke can across the back yard all day.


----------



## coachT (Jan 26, 2013)

SASS249 said:


> You know, I am not sure you will get the best groups from the revolver strapped tight in a vise.  Exactly how do you have it clamped in?
> 
> I agree a couple hundred rounds ought to help break it in.  I have never seen a single six that would not shoot better groups than you are getting.



What he said


----------



## spaz1 (Jan 26, 2013)

*re-- ruger single six*

with the velcro strap that hold the front of our barrel down in my vise its a lot better than it was mabey after several more it will get better , would like to try some cci stingers in it , mabey they will get some back in the stores soon !!!!


----------



## SASS249 (Jan 27, 2013)

spaz1 said:


> *with the velcro strap that hold the front of our barrel down in my vise*



If you are putting some kind of strap on your barrel I promise you will never get the best or consistent groups.  Try shooting from an actual bench rest using sandbags, I think you will see much improvement.


----------



## spaz1 (Jan 27, 2013)

how many rounds should ,I shoot before i clean it good to see if it tightens uo the group?


----------



## tellico (Jan 27, 2013)

It should shoot better than that.But my single-six is not to great either....they just wont shoot like the automatic 22s


----------



## spaz1 (Jan 27, 2013)

put about 60-22 long rifles down it today and 50 -22 mag, got it were i could hit a 3 to 4 inch area every shot at 25 yards thats alot better than the first shots thru it ,cleaned it really good will try some more next week mabey it will get there!!!!


----------



## Offroadtek (Jan 28, 2013)

I've got an old single six that will out shoot my mark iii all day long. I've never took notice of what shot best in it. Usually stingers or Fed bulk. But keep at it. You'll love the thing before long.


----------



## creo971 (Jan 29, 2013)

I acquired a used single six from its original owner in 1965. It had been very busy when it came to my house & kept up the same pace for many year. It has always been very accurate with both LR & mags; however, it does favor the mags. It shots where it's held!


----------



## number9 (Mar 4, 2013)

My Single Six likes the mags too and bulk 34 grn long rifle . I also took 100 rounds or so for me to get it right or the gun to get me right


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 4, 2013)

It's not going to matter what the first 2-3 hundred rounds are. Once you get her broke in, then you can start trying to dial in a bullet. Takes a while to break a single six in. even longer on stainless ones.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 10, 2013)

It is my assertion that with the difference in bullet diameter between .22 lr and .22 mag, the barrel must be designed for one or the other to acheive the best accuracy and the one that is not bored for will suffer in the accuracy department. I don't know if Ruger just splits the difference and cuts the bore in between the two sizes or bores for one or the other, but I've never gotten good accuracy with either cartridge in a Single Six, and I've owned a couple of them. Its a great idea, kinda like owning a .357 and being able to shoot .38 spl in it also, or a .44 mag/.44 spl, but in my experience it just doesn't translate as well to .22 lr/.22 mag., especially since you have to swap cylinders to do it. Just my opinion, I know there are those that love their Single Sixes. As much as I'd like to be, I'm just not a fan.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 10, 2013)

If you want to hit the nail on the head with a 22 cal. pistol, get you a Browning Buck Mark.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 10, 2013)

Na just get the hunter model!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 10, 2013)

The single six will outshoot a semi auto hands down. It does take a good driver though. 

Mine shoots very well.


----------



## fishndinty (Mar 11, 2013)

Oddball said:


> It is my assertion that with the difference in bullet diameter between .22 lr and .22 mag, the barrel must be designed for one or the other to acheive the best accuracy and the one that is not bored for will suffer in the accuracy department. I don't know if Ruger just splits the difference and cuts the bore in between the two sizes or bores for one or the other, but I've never gotten good accuracy with either cartridge in a Single Six, and I've owned a couple of them. Its a great idea, kinda like owning a .357 and being able to shoot .38 spl in it also, or a .44 mag/.44 spl, but in my experience it just doesn't translate as well to .22 lr/.22 mag., especially since you have to swap cylinders to do it. Just my opinion, I know there are those that love their Single Sixes. As much as I'd like to be, I'm just not a fan.



Both bullets are the same diameter, right??


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 11, 2013)

.22lr is .222 inches

.22 mag is .224 inches,

My single six shoots both equally well.


----------



## collardncornbread (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been shootin mine for 39 years. I havent tried it lately, but it used to shoot a 6" group at 50 yards off a stump. Open sights. I know thats not exactly a world record, but I was satisfied. standard or Mags. Yours could be because its new, but I did a trigger job on mine. It made a lot of difference. Did I mention,  its a hare trigger. I did it myself. No gunsmith wanted to make it as low as I have it. 
My next single six didnt get the same trigger trim, and it didnt shoot as crisp. Or as tight.
Also lots and lots of practice.


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been considering a Single Six for a while now but I keep reading reports like yours ... Most of the reports talk about how the gun barrel is made for .22 mag not .22 so it shoots better with .22 mag. 

Maybe I'll just get a Mk3 Hunter and be done with it ...


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 14, 2013)

I've had a Stainless Single Six for many years. Never fired a single shot out of the magnum cylinder. The long rifle cylinder has fired thousands of whatever I had on hand. Usually the least expensive I could get a bargain on. Remington Golden bullets are exceptionally accurate in mine, and the Federal plain lead bullets the packaged in 550 round milk cartons some years back are a close second. I have several more expensive 22's, a Colt Diamondback, a pair of Model 18 Smith & Wessons, and a Dan Wesson Target Revolver. None is more accurate than theold Ruger.


----------



## nickE10mm (Mar 15, 2013)

I wonder if there is a relationship between accuracy / quality of the single six versus WHEN it was manufactured .... 

... or... 

... maybe the Hunter model is affected or not affected ... versus other Single Six models... 

?


----------



## Oddball (Mar 15, 2013)

nickE10mm said:


> I wonder if there is a relationship between accuracy / quality of the single six versus WHEN it was manufactured ....
> 
> ... or...
> 
> ...



Don't know, my Single Sixes were made probably 5 or 6 years apart, back in the late 80's - early 90's (as a matter of fact, all my Rugers have been roughly the same vintage), and neither was very accurate with anything I tried, but both seemed to be well made. I've not had great success with Ruger in general. I've owned both a Mini-14 and a Mini-30 and wasn't really happy with either, though I do wish now that I'd kept the 14, I've owned a couple of Single Sixes as stated, a 10/22 that was not too great and a 22/77 VMBZ .22 mag bolt action that I still have. The VMBZ will put put the right ammo through the same hole at 50 yds all day long, and is still pretty darn accurate with the ammo it doesn't like. I've also had extended sessions with friends' Mark II .22 pistols in the past that seemed quite accurate. The only concluson I can come to in relation to Ruger in general is that accuracy is kind of hit or miss. You either get an accurate firearm or you don't.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 15, 2013)

I had one with a 7"barrel and could consistently hit a 12 ounce can at 50 yards.I never needed to adjust the sights.I shot thousands of long rifles and a few hundred magnums through it, and never had a problem with it.


----------



## rrbgtt (Nov 1, 2013)

I love mine.  Probably my favorite gun.  I've had for 25 years.  It shoots magnums a lot better than lr's.  

I also put better sights on it.  That made a huge difference in accuracy for me.

(Don't look at the dirt.  It's not always there.  I had it on the tractor with me and haven't cleaned it)




40 yard shot


----------



## james243 (Nov 1, 2013)

I like that second picture a lot.


----------



## rrbgtt (Nov 1, 2013)

james243 said:


> I like that second picture a lot.



How do you like the grips?


----------



## james243 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think they are pretty nice, look too large for me though .  Maybe I'll round up some material like that this year, If I do I might have see if I can hack out something like that.  If so I'll have to find something to screw a pair of those onto for myself.  Did Bobby get mounted?


----------



## james243 (Nov 1, 2013)

On second thought, those look fake.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 2, 2013)

Revolvers in 22lr are often fussy about ammo.   Try some different loads.   Never had much luck with the Ruger single action rim fire revolvers.   Not accurate enough for hunting IMHO.    Get the Ruger auto.   With a scope, all of mine would shoot into 1 or 1 and 1/2 inches at 50 yards.

With a scoped Single Six it was still dismal.   Good enough for about 25 yards for small game.


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 15, 2013)

Be sure you have the correct cylinder in for the caliber you are shooting.  My single six has separate cylinders for 22M and 22LR, and it shoots like garbage if you run 22LR in the 22M cylinder.  I can hit charcoal briquettes at 25 yards with 22LR or 22M as long as I'm using the right cylinder.


----------



## collardncornbread (Dec 24, 2013)

spaz1 said:


> how many rounds should ,I shoot before i clean it good to see if it tightens uo the group?



shoot a couple cylinder loads every day, with only a rest. not a vice. after the first 200 you have just got started. 
Try to buy the copper plated ones. also nobody can tell you better than your pistol which ones will shoot the best.
I bought mine in 1974 and did a trigger job that same year.
it would put 5 out of 6 in a 5" circle at 50 yds consistent.
It still will, but I cant see that good now days.
The more you use it the more you will like it.
you shoot it enough you will love it. I never heard anybody say otherwise.


----------



## collardncornbread (Dec 24, 2013)

ryanh487 said:


> Be sure you have the correct cylinder in for the caliber you are shooting.  My single six has separate cylinders for 22M and 22LR, and it shoots like garbage if you run 22LR in the 22M cylinder.  I can hit charcoal briquettes at 25 yards with 22LR or 22M as long as I'm using the right cylinder.



OH YES.  This too.. Is very true with mine as well.


----------

